# Frage, SLI bei Company of Heroes 2 geht oder nicht?



## Brexzidian7794 (24. September 2014)

Hab das Spiel damals kurz nach dem es veröffentlicht würden ist erworben.Und in meinem System werkeln 2xMSI 770GTX Twin Frorz.Ich mußte feststellen das SLI(damals) im Spiel nicht möglich war.Es gabs Grafikfehler im Spiel.Hab mir mal Infos in dem Forum geholt das das Spiel keinen
SLI unterstützen würde(damals) und wie besagt damit abgegeben.Und heute bin ich unterwegs auf anderen Websites(HardwareLuxx) und bin
auf die(Test) neue Generation Nvidia 980/970 GTX im SLI gestoßen.Und ich war echt verwundert wo ich sah das COH 2 im SLI getestet wurden ist.

GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test

Darauf hin bin auf Nvidia Websites gegangen um zu schauen ob das Spiel wirklich SLI unterstützt.In der Liste wird das Spiel nicht aufgeführt.

Für SLI optimierte Spiele | NVIDIA


Jetzt ist die Frage,unterstützt das Spiel SLI oder nicht?Und hängt das vom Treiber ab oder gar von der Grafikkarte(GPU Generation) ab?


Ich bedanke mich vorraus für hilfreiche anworten


----------



## noxXx (24. September 2014)

Da du offenbar sowohl CoH 2 als auch SLI hast, probiers doch einfach aus und lass es uns wissen. Oder spricht was dagegen es einfach zu probieren? Wenn du mir deine Grafikkarten zukommen lässt mach ich das auch gern für dich


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. September 2014)

Ich tue mal die neusten Treiber mal downloaden und dann werde ich es mal im SLI Modus das Spiel noch mal testen.Bin ja gespannt obs geht.
Allerdings gibts nirgendwo eine aussage das das Spiel auch wirklich SLI unterstütz,zumindest hab ich da keine Infos darüber gesehen.


----------



## noxXx (24. September 2014)

Irgendwie muss es ja funktioniert haben wenn die es getestet haben. Und seit Release hat sich einiges getan. In der Beta und kurz nach Release gab es ja allerhand Probleme mit Performance, Abstürzen und auch Grafikfehlern. Frei nach dem Motto Probieren geht über Studieren kannst du ja mal wieder reinschauen. Stelle mich auch für ein 2v2 zur Verfügung


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. September 2014)

Tatsächlich habs gerade im SLI getestet und es waren kein Grafikfehler enthalten.Komisch das Nvidia das nicht angegeben hat bei Spiele mit SLI optimierte(Liste).Naja warum das auch immer so ist.Vielen dank nochmal


----------



## noxXx (24. September 2014)

Hab zwar nix gemacht aber gerne


----------



## InGoodFaith (25. September 2014)

Es wird nicht unter der Liste der unterstützenden Spiele stehe, da CoH2 zum Gaming Evolved Programm von AMD gehört!


----------



## JeanLegi (30. September 2014)

Danke für die Info  schon mal ein Punkt den ich von meiner Liste abhaken kann


----------



## Kusarr (8. Oktober 2014)

ääähm ... also bei mir läuft laut afterburner nur eine karte. Auch im Treiber kann ich nur Eintel-GPU auswählen, was anderes wird da nich akzeptiert 

wie soll denn da nu SLI funktionieren?


----------

